# After upgrading DirecTivo, changing channels is slow



## dekdout (Sep 12, 2004)

I recently upgraded my DirecTivo and except for a few bumps everything went fine. However, now when I change channels, the channel changes, but before the show starts playing there's a 1-2 second delay where the screen goes black and then the show starts. It happens both with Ch up/down and when changing to a specific channel.

I haven't had a chance to play with it yet, but other than restarting the box I can't think of much to do.

Has anyone run into this before?

Thanks,

Anthony


----------

